# Hydroleca



## Aqua sobriquet (17 Apr 2012)

Anyone using this stuff in their filter:

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/cat ... ay-Pellets)/?gpd=1

Inert, PH stable, rough surface and available at garden centres quite cheaply.


----------



## Alastair (17 Apr 2012)

I've actually got those for my riparium planters, I'd say that unless you were to break each one up to expose the little holes inside, then not sure if they'd be very efficient. They are quite smooth on the outside. 






Would be far better off getting Alfa grog instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (17 Apr 2012)

Hi all,
I used Hydroleca in the over-tank planted trickle filters and it is absolutely fantastic for these and definitely my preferred medium for planted trickle filters. As Alastair says they are pretty hard (fired at 1200oC), so I'm not sure how they would get on in a canister filter, but they would definitely be all right as a biological media, especially if you get the smaller 4-8mm size. One thing to note is they float.

You could have a search for "Hydroton" as well.

I've got some "BioCell Moving Bed Filter Media" from "_A World of Fish_"<http://stores.ebay.co.uk/A-World-of-Fish> and that seems to work well and is very cheap to buy, so maybe another option.

I'd recommend "A World of Fish" for fish food as well, they've always given me a really good service.

cheers Darrel


----------



## geaves (17 Apr 2012)

This might be worth a look this stuff Bio-Motion stumbled across it whilst browsing for filters, and that led me onto moving bed filtration.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (17 Apr 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll have a look at the links.


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Apr 2012)

Hydroleca? Are you sure they aren't fossilised rabbit tuds, repackaged and remarketed for the likes of us rampant consumers? Either way good surface area, I can see why they might work well.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (17 Apr 2012)

This is the stuff I have in the shed, seems to have a pretty good surface area:


----------



## Alastair (17 Apr 2012)

Troi said:
			
		

> Hydroleca? Are you sure they aren't fossilised rabbit tuds, repackaged and remarketed for the likes of us rampant consumers? Either way good surface area, I can see why they might work well.



Ha ha more like sheep droppings lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (18 Apr 2012)

Hi all,


> This is the stuff I have in the shed, seems to have a pretty good surface area:


 Honestly it is absolutely fine, in fact better than that. They used it a lot on the continent in all sorts of filters. <http://www.koi-dam-kalles.dk/4842456>

We actually found that the substrate you used as biological media is relatively unimportant. Biological filtration (of heavy bioloads) is all about maximising dissolved oxygen and the area of gas exchange surfaces. 

This paper found that (hydro)leca performed better than any other media in a trickle filter - "_Efficiency of nitrification in trickling filters using different filter media_" <http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0144860999000321> and here is another "waste water paper" - "_Bioaugmentation in a newly established LECA-based horizontal flow soil filter reduces the adaptation period and enhances denitrification._"
<http://www.mendeley.com/research/bi...s-adaptation-period-enhances-denitrification/>

Leca is used a lot in industrial filtration, water filters and by Frog keepers etc. <http://tdxsy.com/english/news_info.asp?nid=3>. It is good stuff.

You can think about like arguing about filter media as a bit like arguing which are better petrol or diesel engines when you don't have a car, you need the car (or in this case efficient gas exchange) first. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (18 Apr 2012)

Thanks Darrel, good to know.


----------



## Antipofish (28 Apr 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> I've actually got those for my riparium planters, I'd say that unless you were to break each one up to expose the little holes inside, then not sure if they'd be very efficient. They are quite smooth on the outside.
> 
> Would be far better off getting Alfa grog instead.



Now thats an even better suggestion


----------



## prdad (30 Mar 2015)

Ive got a couple of tons available if anybody wants a bagful.


----------



## Another Phil (30 Mar 2015)

Hi aqua sobriquet,
I've used Hortag which is similar, (actually a kiln baked ash - Lytag is another name) in planted trickle filters like Darrel has.
It sinks ok and plants like Java moss grip onto it better than normal gravel. As it's permeable it probably allows a bit of anaerobic filtration as well. It is still solid after 15 years and the blurb on the bag says it's chemically inert and resistant to algae.
A lot of koi keepers use similar products for filtration;
http://www.koimag.co.uk/forum/shower-media-t543763-20.html

TLR it'll be fine.
cheers phil

edit - not sure how the smiley got in there!


----------



## Another Phil (30 Mar 2015)

Appears great for orchids as well;
http://www.orchidgeeks.com/forum/newbie-questions-63/hydroton-clay-pebbles-18886/
cheers phil


----------

